# North Wales Cruise - Sunday 22nd November



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

My parents live in North Wales so I've been driving down there regularly for some time now. There's some truly fantastic driving roads over there so it's about time we had a run out.

Planning to meet up near Queensferry (the De Vere St David's Park Hotel at 9.00am) and take the A494 through Mold and Ruthin and on down to Bala. From there we'll take the A4212 past Lynn Celyn on to Trawsfynydd. If you haven't taken this road before I can assure you it is one of the best kept driving secrets in Britain - an absolutely sensational stretch of tarmac! From there we'll take the A470 and stop off at Portmeirion (where the TV series The Prisoner was filmed) - entry is free that time of year. We will have lunch at Porteirion (see page 3 for menus) and then up the A498 into the mountains, through Beddgelert (which has an excellent ice cream parlour) and up and over the Llanberis pass. That will drop us down into Caernarfon where we can take a look at the impressive castle and then, as it's likely to be getting late, there can be a choice of routes back; either straight down the A55 for those in a hurry or back along the A5 taking in Betsw-y-Coed and Llangollen before picking up the A483 for Wrexham and on towards Chester.

I've checked the route out and the full trip coming back along the A5 is 180 miles. With a start at 9.30am we should be heading home by 4.30pm, depending how long we spend at Portmeirion.

Sound like a plan? Who's up for it?

1) Mark Davies + 1 (2 x lunch)
2) Jammyd (lunch)
3) p7 TTj +1 (2 x lunch) 
4) bigsyd + 1 (2 x lunch)
5) Les + 1 (2 x lunch)
6) roddy (lunch)
7) Dave C
8) DAZTTC (lunch)
9) stevecollier + 1 (2 x lunch)
10) Redscouse (lunch)
11) Hark (lunch) - but maybe not, now
12) IWEM (lunch)
13) tony_rigby_uk (possible)
14) CHADTT (lunch)
15) mrgoodcat + 1 (2 x lunch)
16) mark_hogan + 1 (2 x lunch)
17) John-H (lunch - being different)
18) A3DFU (lunch - also being different, differently)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

1) Mark Davies
2) Jammyd...

got the list started for you


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

had a look on google maps earlier today ,, i think ( :? ) aprox ( very ) 150 miles... looks like a crakin day out, tho for me i would rather visit portmaddog than that tv place ( but thats just me !!  ),, its a long trek for me , will have to find a good , or even poor !!., excuse to be down that way !!!! would love to go on a decent run .... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in, can someone add me to the list (or explain how you edit someone else's post!?)

Cheers
Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

1) Mark Davies
2) Jammyd...
3) p7 TTj... woot woot jon on a meet jon on a meet  8) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
4) bigsyd...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Count me in, can someone add me to the list (or explain how you edit someone else's post!?)
> 
> Cheers
> Jon


only if your name is in green can you edit other peoples posts nah nah   :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

1) Mark Davies.
2) Jammyd.
3) p7 TTj. 
4) bigsyd.
5) Les


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Portmeirion is open, it turns out. I thought I'd throw it in as it's along the route and might be of interest to some -especially those of a certain age who may have been fans of The Prisoner. However, there is an entrance fee to get into the village which I've checked is a not insignificant £7.50!

Some may not be interested. However, it is really just a stone's throw from Porthmadog so if we lunch around there then those that fancy Portmeirion can stop off there instead and we can regroup before moving on into Snowdonia. If there's anyone particularly keen on seeing Portmeirion let me know - if there's nobody keen then we can skip it.

There's also a couple of toll bridges along the route, but they do just cost small change (I think it's 25p for one and 50p for the other).


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

just checked the other thread,,, 200 mls and 6 hrs,, looking better all the time !!!  ,,, doing some planing now,, will i need to learn Welsh !!!! :? or should i just bring a Leak ..


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Roddy - it's just a rough guess. I know from Manchester down to my folk's old place just near Portmeirion it was just over 100 miles each way. Knock off the trip from Manchester to Queensferry (about 35 miles each way) then add some more for the trip over Snowdon and I'm guessing it will be approaching 200 but probably a little less. The time it takes obviously will depend on how many stops we make.

I'll give the route a run some time in the next week or two and recce a suitable place for lunch and then I'll have a better idea of just what the distances and times will be.

Welsh isn't compulsory - thankfully!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thats exc Mark, a few miles either way does not make much difference , it looks like a good day out  ,, i will be keeping an eye on further devs and hope that i will manage down,,,,


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Mark

sounds good, count me in please

Thanks

Dave


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Liking the look of this put me down as a maybe. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Daz, you're on the list.

Still not had time to do a dry run but should get round to it next week, by which time I'll be able to give details of mileage and have some idea of where we might be stopping for lunch etc.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looking forward to "further details ",,,


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> My parents live in North wales so I've been driving down there regularly for some time now. There's some truly fantastic driving roads over there so it's about time we had a run out.
> 
> Planning to meet up near Queensferry and take the A494 through Mold and Ruthin and on down to Bala. From there we'll take the A4212 past Lynn Celyn on to Trawsfynydd. If you haven't taken this road before I can assure you it is one of the best kept driving secrets in Britain - an absolutely sensational stretch of tarmac! From there we'll take the A470 and perhaps stop off at Portmeirion (where the TV series The Prisoner was filmed) - just have to check if it's open to visitors at that time of year. Then to Porthmadog for lunch and up the A498 into the mountains, through Beddgelert (which has an excellent ice cream parlour) and up and over the Llanberis pass. That will drop us down into Caernarfon where we can take a look at the impressive castle and then, as it's likely to be getting late, there can be a choice of routes back; either straight down the A55 for those in a hurry or back along the A5 taking in Betsw-y-Coed and Llangollen before picking up the A483 for Wrexham and on towards Chester.
> 
> ...


9) Steve Col if im not in Holland


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im off that weekend, so stick me down please 

1) Mark Davies.
2) Jammyd.
3) p7 TTj.
4) bigsyd.
5) Les
6) roddy (possible)
7) Dave C
8) DAZTTC
9) Steve Col
10) Redscouse


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If there are midlands lads to drive there with and I'm not busy I'll be there.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> If there are midlands lads to drive there with and I'm not busy I'll be there.


it might be an early start on a Sunday... possibly while still dark :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd love to come on this but would have to jiggle around weekends :?

Can we drive round the grounds?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

No, I don't think you can take cars in. It will be a good drive so if you can shuffle those weekends it would be worth it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can see the car park area and villiage here:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&sou ... 5&t=h&z=16
Website:
http://www.portmeirion-village.com/


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Might be a good idea to notify the Portmeirion village before hand of our arrival, they May even give us and mark off a little area to all park together if you ask nicely.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps we can do a photo shoot for the magazine and get special access? :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Perhaps we can do a photo shoot for the magazine and get special access? :wink:


Arrange it then John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think they only allow in Rovers :lol: .....  .... I'll get me coat ....


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

It looks beautiful John I've never been and the wife is very keen to see it. She must be :twisted: :lol: :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If I had my new toy by then I would be with you. However, it is not due till December. So I will have to pass this time.
Maybe we can arrange somthing simular again next year but in the better weather.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If I had my new toy by then I would be with you. However, it is not due till December. So I will have to pass this time.
> Maybe we can arrange somthing simular again next year but in the better weather.


  In November Phil :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Daz,
No! in April sort of time. So us ragtop chaps can take our tops off. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> It looks beautiful John I've never been and the wife is very keen to see it. She must be :twisted: :lol: :wink:
> 
> DAZ 8)


Let me know if your Wife is definite and I'll try to convince Clare. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > It looks beautiful John I've never been and the wife is very keen to see it. She must be :twisted: :lol: :wink:
> ...


Mate i said to her last night that it was in Nov and she was not so keen so be on me tod i think.

DAZ :twisted:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Did a run round the route yesterday. Beautiful day for the end of October - I was wandering around Portmeirion in a T-shirt! And the run from Bala was absolutely beautiful with all the trees in their autumn colour.

Anyway, the distance is about 180 miles and setting off from Queensferry at 9.30am I was on the A483 to head for home a little after 4.00pm.

First good news - after 2nd November entry to Portmeirion village is free! Just go to the site below and download the free winter entry voucher.

http://www.portmeirion-village.com/?lID=1

Found a great place for lunch - very nice. Castell Deudraeth is a hotel at Portmeirion with an excellent restauraunt that serves lunches. Plenty of parking available. However, there's also a cafe in the village but we'd have to take our chances there and it could be busy on a Sunday. I have provisionally booked us in to the restaurant to ensure we can all eat (I've told them up to about 20 people for now). With a large group they have asked that we send them a pre-order for food. Here's the menu:



> SANDWICHES
> Classic Chicken Club Sandwich (chicken, bacon, lettuce, tomato) £6.50
> Sandwiches: Maple glazed ham with tomato £5.50 - Roast beef & horseradish £5.50
> Smoked Salmon £6.50 - Chicken, lettuce & mayo £5.50 - Cheese & pickle £4.50 - Egg & cress £4.50
> ...


As an alternative to this they also do a Sunday roast for £10.50 - and they did say it would make their lives much easier if we all just went for that. If you're okay with that let me know, however we're paying, so have what you want. I tried it and it is very good food!

So that's the plan. I need confirmation of numbers and need to know who is planning on having dinner and your selection.

Post here please.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Me for Dinner - Sunday Roast please Mark  

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Me for roast x 2


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

2 x roast dinners Mark and well done BTW. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll assume those asking for 2 dinners are bringing someone with them - and not just being greedy buggers! 

I'll keep the list updated on the first post.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> I'll assume those asking for 2 dinners are bringing someone with them - and not just being greedy buggers!
> 
> I'll keep the list updated on the first post.


I can see why your a copper Mark :wink: , in fact shouldn't you be chief constable with your powers of deduction almost Sherlock Holmes style there :roll: or as the saying goes "WOW! no whoopsies Sherlock" :lol: *Mod edit Jammyd*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark just noticed on the flyer attached to the free entry ticket is states* "NOT VALID FOR GROUP VISITS" *  I guess we will just have to go in Noah's Arc style 2 by 2 :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

syd & linda x2 roast dinner


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it is going to just be me on this one, so one roasty please


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> syd & linda x2 roast dinner


Thats each, well 3anyway 2 for Syd 1 for Linda :lol: Actually I thought you would be ordering the cow pie Syd :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

les said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > syd & linda x2 roast dinner
> ...


yawn :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


I know I know you have heard it all before Syd :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

1 x Sunday roast please


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

yawn :roll:[/quote]

I know I know you have heard it all before Syd :lol:[/quote]

but if you know i have heard it all before..why say it


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

When do you need to know about meals? Need to find out if i have a wing man/woman before i say anything


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> yawn :roll:


I know I know you have heard it all before Syd :lol:[/quote]

but if you know i have heard it all before..why say it[/quote]

Well somebody's got to remind you now and again :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You know I have a friend called Dib and we all knew her for a very long time but one day I introduced her to someone new, who when he heard her name said, _"Oh... Dib Dib Dib, dob dob dob!" _ending with a big expectant grin expecting howls of laughter from everyone. :roll: Silence. She gave him the most tired withering look and sighed, _"Oh ... I've not heard that one before". _The tubleweed rolled past and a large hole appeared in the ground, which wasn't necessary, as he had already shrunk to a small insignificant spec and was hiding in a crack in the kitchen linolium. It was a student flat you understand. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> You know I have a friend called Dib and we all knew her for a very long time but one day I introduced her to someone new, who when he heard her name said, _"Oh... Dib Dib Dib, dob dob dob!" _ending with a big expectant grin expecting howls of laughter from everyone. :roll: Silence. She gave him the most tired withering look and sighed, _"Oh ... I've not heard that one before". _The tubleweed rolled past and a large hole appeared in the ground, which wasn't necessary, as he had already shrunk to a small insignificant spec and was hiding in a crack in the kitchen linolium. It was a student flat you understand. :wink:


You cant beat the old ones john, like age related jokes, scousers, vegetarians, scottish and welsh etc hey :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh hello Les didn't see you there :lol: :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Oh hello Les didn't see you there :lol: :wink:


Isn't that strange John.....I never saw you either Hmmmmmm wonder whats going on
:lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Mark,

Thanks for your PM.

Count me in and I will be bringing my brother in law Richard, who has been on several other meets before, as my co driver!

If you could put me down for 2 sunday roast's that will be great.

Really looking forward to it.

Regards
Jon (p7 TTj)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

More good news guys. John and I have been discussing doing an article of the trip for absoluTTe, so with that in mind John has been in touch with the estates manager at Portmerion and arranged for us to be able to take the cars in for a photo shoot. So here's also a chance to get some pictures of your car with the rather nice backdrop of the Italianette buildings of the village.

Well done John! Coming together nicely.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Bare with me I'm trying to negotiate approval from her indoors.

Sympathy vote will help!! :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> More good news guys. John and I have been discussing doing an article of the trip for absoluTTe, so with that in mind John has been in touch with the estates manager at Portmerion and arranged for us to be able to take the cars in for a photo shoot. So here's also a chance to get some pictures of your car with the rather nice backdrop of the Italianette buildings of the village.
> 
> Well done John! Coming together nicely.


    Looks like i will have to bring me camera then. 8)

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

oops, may be pushing a respray by then, ah well stone chips, door circles and all...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

good work Mark. tho i am much more interested in the drive round Snowdonia than some "desiderabile della residenza " this is shaping up for a good day out.... as i am abroad ( Kidderminster ) i will have to wait till i get home to talk " the bird " into spending two days in the " hot " seat, ( by no means a forgone conclusion !!! ) ,, so it is just a def for one roast beef tho two is a poss .... Rod....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well done Mark and John... Will be a good stop over and chance to have a nice long walk around!


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all, is it too late to put my name down for this?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mrgoodcat said:


> Hi all, is it too late to put my name down for this?


It's never to late. Welcome aboard. You will need to state if you will be having lunch and add your name and state how many.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

CHADTT said:


> Bare with me I'm trying to negotiate approval from her indoors.
> 
> Sympathy vote will help!! :wink:


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Looks like the old charm worked :wink: :-* (and decorating the hallway without being nagged to do it :roll: ).

So put me firmly on the list please and a Sunday Roast too.


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Two for lunch please, Les can we meet up at the Beehive so I can tag along?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

I might as well see you there as well with Richard, if thats ok?

Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sure guys no problem apart from the fact I will probably pick up Sue my GF along the way who lives in Runcorn before travelling onto the meeting point. Just off the M56 junc 12 I will probably meet her at the Holiday Inn hotel which is very close to Junc 12.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not sure if I can make this now. With the clutch like it is I will either be driving like a granny so as not to damage the flywheel or option 2: Have had a new clutch fitted and will be cautiously running it in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Not sure if I can make this now. With the clutch like it is I will either be driving like a granny so as not to damage the flywheel or option 2: Have had a new clutch fitted and will be cautiously running it in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hiya,
Blimey Matt don't say you have a prob with the car just before another outing!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I can make this now. With the clutch like it is I will either be driving like a granny so as not to damage the flywheel or option 2: Have had a new clutch fitted and will be cautiously running it in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Don't start Philip. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
:wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Hi Matt,
I must be in deep trouble as you have used my Sunday name as my mom used to say!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Matt,
I must be in deep trouble as you have used my Sunday name as my mom used to say!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

:lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Ive only just seen this post, not been ob for ages  Please count me in 

1) Mark Davies + 1 (2 x Sunday roast)
2) Jammyd (Sunday roast)
3) p7 TTj +1 (2 x Sunday roast) 
4) bigsyd + 1 (2 x Sunday roast)
5) Les + 1 (2 x Sunday roast)
6) roddy (Sunday roast)
7) Dave C
8) DAZTTC (Sunday roast)
9) stevecollier + 1 (2 x Sunday roast)
10) Redscouse (Sunday roast)
11) Hark (Sunday roast)
12) IWEM (Sunday roast)
13) tony_rigby_uk (possible)
14) CHADTT (possible)
15) mrgoodcat (Great film! Love the wallpaper!)
16) mark_hogan

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Looking like we have a good crowd together. Still need a few people to confirm whether they are having lunch or not. I think as everyone so far has opted for the Sunday roast we will keep it simple and all go for it, so just let me know whether you plan to eat or not.

Right - planning to meet at 9am at the De Vere St David's Park hotel, just outside Queensferry. It's easy to find and should have enough room on the car parks for us to gather together. Details and directions are here:

http://www.devere.co.uk/our-locations/st-davids-park/directions.html

We should be setting off by 9.30 so try not to be late.

I'll produce a route guide to hand out. These roads are most enjoyable if you get stuck into them, so rather than try and keep everyone together in a convoy and end up pottering round in a long line at 45mph all the way I'll set out a few spots where we can re-group at intervals so everyone can make it at their own pace. The first stretch will be to Ruthin, then from there to Bala and then onwards to Portmeirion. After lunch will be the dash over Snowdon and down to Caernarfon for a final re-group before the blast home; either on the A5 or A55 as you prefer.

Hopefully we'll get all our cars into Portmeirion village. This isn't usually allowed so do bring your cameras for an opportunity to get pictures of your car with a uniquely striking backdrop. We expect to have a report of the trip in absoluTTe so the best pictures may just find themselves in the magazine.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me Mark, well done. Might be best to post this into the first post or update it so its easy to find later.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well done mark, looking forward to this... ( just hope that i can keep up !!!!! )


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> well done mark, looking forward to this... ( just hope that i can keep up !!!!! )


Its OK roddy we wil put John H in front of you. :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > well done mark, looking forward to this... ( just hope that i can keep up !!!!! )
> ...


Yes don't worry - we'll be held up by Les who is weighed down by half a ton of bling these days and can't see where he's going because of his light masks. Not a problem. Les often needs a push to get going on cruises anyway :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Harr there you are John. I was getting worried about you its that long since you posted here. You should check the forums more often mate. 
:lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hoping work will let me come back next week for the run out. Been back regularly for the past few weeks so fingers crossed.
Hopefully have some new shoes and rubber on for next Sunday as well. Rubber was on an advsory from the MOT so why not get some new rims as well. This is what ive gone for...

[/URL/
maybe not to everyones taste but i like them.. :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i like them steve, do you have a large pic ?

is this the place we are meeting @ 9am http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/st-davi ... 4wodBl0UnQ


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

That's the place Syd. Bringing both cars with you?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> That's the place Syd. Bringing both cars with you?


 not on this meet m8, need to give the QS a good run out, been under cover for the last 3 weeks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> i like them steve, do you have a large pic ?
> 
> is this the place we are meeting @ 9am http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/st-davi ... 4wodBl0UnQ


sorry syd, photobucket wont let me increase size and save. You might see them next week...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > i like them steve, do you have a large pic ?
> ...


  You Lie

click here http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/BVw6iEwCGkKGrHgoH-DEEjlLl0zoyBKUORR.jpg :lol: :lol: although not much bitter... the "th_" in your post means you copied the link of the thumbnail picture and not the propper one.. LOL gosh i'm such a geek 

or this


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

cheers Tony, im a technophobe.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

HATS, MACS AND BROLLIES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

roddy said:


> HATS, MACS AND BROLLIES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


....... And some Tattie Scones please mate, bring us down a few packs will ya   

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Car went in for a new clutch today matey so I should be there. Will also try to get new wheels on in time.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > HATS, MACS AND BROLLIES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


i surely would mate,, but i am still camping out in Kidderminster ,( which makes it a bit easier to attend this thing )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hark said:


> Car went in for a new clutch today matey so I should be there. Will also try to get new wheels on in time.


good one,,, i am a bit busy myself , mot, new tyres ( wets ) etc,,, no way that Les one is going to leave me behind !!!!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you still in Kidde?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Car went in for a new clutch today matey so I should be there. Will also try to get new wheels on in time.
> ...


Oh yeah :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


ditto, get behind thee zorro


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hark said:


> Are you still in Kidde?


yep,,, in training !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still in Kidde?
> ...


Potty? :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Potty? :lol:


Les, Put your handbag away


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Potty? :lol:
> ...


 Which one I have 3 :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone taking walkie-talkies?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Anyone taking walkie-talkies?


think we may need masks and snorkles!!! I just listened to the weather forecast


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

If people want to bring walkie-talkies then by all means do so, but they're not going to be necessary. These roads need driving at to be enjoyed properly and there's inevitably going to be some agricultural traffic on the route, so unless we want to be bimbling around in a long line at 30mph behind a tractor then there's going to be some over-taking to be done. That means it's going to be impossible to try and keep a convoy together and still make the most of the drive.

I've put together a comprehensive route guide that's very easy to follow, with a few stops along the way so that we can re-group at intervals. That means everyone can take the drive at their own pace and it should be much more fun!

Don't be too disheartened about the weather. Looking at the forecast today it seems the rain is due to clear by the weekend and besdies, there's a reason why the little mock Italian village is built where it is - there's a lovely little micro-climate in the area and the weather there is invariably much better than elsewhere. We would be unlucky to find rain at Portmeirion.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys I'm really not shore the weather on the met office site dose look dreadful.I do hope that it changes as i have been looking forward to this :twisted: i may have to just bite the bullet and go for it its only rain and I'm not made of sugar. :wink: I will dig out the walkies there always a good giggle. 

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

it may only be barbacue rain


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

let it rain,, !!!!..
i have my new " full wets " fitted today ( for winter )....
methinks you have a good plan there Mark,,


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Stop whinging about the weather. The met office can't get right whats happening tomorrow half the time never mind in 4 days time :lol: Anyway it dry inside your car ... well it should be unless you have a leaking roof or roadster without a top :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

new wets and rims for me on Sat as well as a new DSG software upgrade.
Let the Torque out, hopefully the haldex blue will sort the rain out


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Keep checking here: http://uk.weather.com/weather/dailyDeta ... 9?dayNum=4
and here: http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/day ... adog&day=4

At the moment there's only a 60% chance of rain which probably means you'll have to take some instant detailer with you for the photo shoot :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

rain and dirt are good for now as far as im concerned as ive run out of shoe polish


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Don't want to get me hair wet. :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> Don't want to get me hair wet. :wink:


I haven't got any!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Can I lend a walkie talkie Daz??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will have 4 walkie talkies for anybody who wants to borrow one but please just let your co-driver use it.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Question? :roll:

Will using these 'drivie talkies' actually be an offence similiar to driving using a mobile phone?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

not if the co driver is doing it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Question? :roll:
> 
> Will using these 'drivie talkies' actually be an offence similiar to driving using a mobile phone?


It is unless your passenger uses it. Or use hands-free and clip it on to your seat belt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> Question? :roll:
> 
> Will using these 'drivie talkies' actually be an offence similiar to driving using a mobile phone?


^^^ what I say^^^ DO NOT USE WHILE DRIVING ON OWN! You can listen of course but I strongly suggest only the co driver uses while on the road.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

makes you wonder, or maybe yer not the type that wonders !!, for years ,,how many i am not sure, maybe30/40/50, ( no doubt someone will come up with the definative number ) how many thousands, prob millions, of lorry/truck drivers, farmers ,doctors (in some remote ereas ), holiday camper/caravaners, general travellers and assorted enthusiasts, all over GB, Europe , USA, Canada, S Africa , Australia , NZ etc etc are happily and safely using, ( blethering away ) on their CBs and then along comes some chin- less jumped up pen pusher, gets them selves a yellow vest , a hard hat and a job as saftey executive and hey presto suddenly it is not safe to use the CB anymore.. !!!! come on !!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I know it sort of makes a mockery of legislation relating to mobile telephones but in fact the use of two-way radio devices while driving is not an offence. The exemption basically exists for emergency services so that we can use our radios without actually giving a complete exemption from the legislation. If they had simply made emergency service personnel exempt that would allow us to drive whilst using a mobile phone, which they didn't want to do. To therefore allow us to use our radios they exempted radios, rather than the people using them, so therefore anybody can use a radio. I think there was also a bit of a lobby from the CB fraternity to ensure they could use their radios legally too, and that got incorporated in the law.

It's all a bit daft as they are no different to a phone in use - it's just another bit of very poorly thought out and badly drafted legislation.

I'm sure there's some sort of highly defined definition of the radio devices that are exempt so it may not give carte-blanch freedom to use anything, so care should be taken. Best to play safe and if you do have a passenger let them do the talking.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi mark,, yep looking good for sunday, rain, if any , ( forecast is moderating all the time !!! ) dont bother me none as wandering around some Italian enclave is not my cup of tea anyway, i am more interested in seeing the Snowdonia area as i have never been in those parts before..... btw, do you know how the mobile phone reception is up and around that way


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> I know it sort of makes a mockery of legislation relating to mobile telephones but in fact the use of two-way radio devices while driving is not an offence. The exemption basically exists for emergency services so that we can use our radios without actually giving a complete exemption from the legislation. If they had simply made emergency service personnel exempt that would allow us to drive whilst using a mobile phone, which they didn't want to do. To therefore allow us to use our radios they exempted radios, rather than the people using them, so therefore anybody can use a radio. I think there was also a bit of a lobby from the CB fraternity to ensure they could use their radios legally too, and that got incorporated in the law.
> 
> It's all a bit daft as they are no different to a phone in use - it's just another bit of very poorly thought out and badly drafted legislation.
> 
> I'm sure there's some sort of highly defined definition of the radio devices that are exempt so it may not give carte-blanch freedom to use anything, so care should be taken. Best to play safe and if you do have a passenger let them do the talking.


Yes the exemption is used by emergency services but also the argument exists that the type of conversation is less distracting as it's one way at a time and therefore people naturally choose safe moments to speak. A simultaneous two way conversation causes you to naturally prioritise the conversation mentally and switch off from concentrating on the driving. Take for example having a conversation with a passenger in your car; if a tricky moment comes up on the road your pasenger will naturally shut up and allow you to concentrate on the road, resuming the attention demand afterwards. Contrast that with a mobile phone conversation - the other end will not see the tricky moment and still be psychologically demanding your attention which is difficult to ignore. Walkie talkies cause a stilted conversation where long pauses are acceptable and the norm. That's why walkie talkies are safer and controversially why hands free mobiles are actually unsafe. Nothing to do with your hand being occupied! :wink:


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Am I too late :?: Will I need to have a packed lunch  or can I book a roast 

Thanks

Mark


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

John-H said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > I know it sort of makes a mockery of legislation relating to mobile telephones but in fact the use of two-way radio devices while driving is not an offence. The exemption basically exists for emergency services so that we can use our radios without actually giving a complete exemption from the legislation. If they had simply made emergency service personnel exempt that would allow us to drive whilst using a mobile phone, which they didn't want to do. To therefore allow us to use our radios they exempted radios, rather than the people using them, so therefore anybody can use a radio. I think there was also a bit of a lobby from the CB fraternity to ensure they could use their radios legally too, and that got incorporated in the law.
> ...


I agree with you John, conversations are just short bursts eg

'Theres a chicken in the road ahead'

or 'Whys everyone stopping', 'Its just Les stopped for a loo break'. :lol: 

Ok maybe I'll just listen in then . :lol: :-|

Still, if you are caught using a mobile phone, the evidence is there for all to see in the phone log.

On these little walkie talkies there isn't a log feature, so more difficult to prove i suppose.

Anyway its still considered to be dangerous. :wink:

Looking forward to the big convoy. 

Roger and Out - Rubber Duck


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

CHADTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


Don't say ducks sweetie :wink: - hopefully it won't rain so there won't be any


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Heard Les is looking at an on board motor, he has got everything else :roll: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Heard Les is looking at an on board motor, he has got everything else :roll: :roll:


Na all I have to do is hit my secret switch and inflatable rings surround the car a propeller comes out of the back and I can cross any river.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> Heard Les is looking at an on board motor, he has got everything else :roll: :roll:


 :lol:

Disconnect the propshaft off the haldex, propellor on. Sorted. :wink:

Just need LED navigation lights for port and starboard. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Na all I have to do is hit my secret switch and inflatable rings surround the car a propeller comes out of the back and I can cross any river.


That's called an amphicar, but you may be too young to remember them :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Na all I have to do is hit my secret switch and inflatable rings surround the car a propeller comes out of the back and I can cross any river.
> ...


 Am too young to remember anything before I last slept Dani. :-| [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Now hear this.
The 2 of you who wanted to meet up at the Beehive pub in Horwich and go on from there. I will be there at 7-40am Sunday morning. I will be picking Sue up at 8-30am just 2 mins off the motorway before going onto the Queensferry meeting place. Let me know ASAP if you still wish to meet up at the Beehive.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys just checking is this were we are meeting and is the post code OK for my TOMTOM ?

St. David's Park, Ewloe, Nr. Chester, Flintshire, CH5 3YB

Roll on Sunday. 

DAZ


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

roddy said:


> do you know how the mobile phone reception is up and around that way


It's generally okay. A few black-spots but it's no worse than most places.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

mark550455 said:


> Am I too late :?: Will I need to have a packed lunch  or can I book a roast
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


The plan's quite flexible. When I spoke with the restaurant on Monday they said they'd have no trouble fitting a couple of extra in just as long as I give them a call on Sunday morning. By all means turn up and we can fit you in.


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Mark,

Looking forward to the day out, many thanks.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

there may be another couple of late comers here as well.
Had the best intentions of sitting down and doing my finance assignment but after this week i need something nice to do.
All depends on the ability to dump the kids lol


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt B said:


> All depends on the ability to dump the kids lol


I normally drop them off at the whirl pool in the morning


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a long way for me to go for a roast - I don't even like roast unless its a plate of rare topside with a well done end bit and crispy, mustard coated potatoes... :lol:

You guys have a damn good time and be sure to post up the damaging photos...

Especially of the beef... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

We will Rich sham you can't join us mate.

DAZ


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> We will Rich sham you can't join us mate.
> 
> DAZ


Thanks mate. We'll all do it one day. Time for a big party I reckon. How many people do you 'know' on here but have never met in person?

I'm probably the most guilty... 

I'll get my arse into gear for next season... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

you build us up and just at the point of meeting you, call it the climax, you let us down. with no cigar I hasten to add! :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> there may be another couple of late comers here as well.
> Had the best intentions of sitting down and doing my finance assignment but after this week i need something nice to do.
> All depends on the ability to dump the kids lol


get it sorted matt.... these cruises are few and far between this time of year


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> you build us up and just at the point of meeting you, call it the climax, you let us down. with no cigar I hasten to add! :roll:


Are you talking about me or playing with another cigar?

I've had a shit year mate, for all sorts of reasons. In fact with the exception of marrying my wife 3 years ago I've had a decade of restlessness and discontent.

But things look good for 2010 and trust me, 2011 will deliver some real good stuff... :-*

Cheers buddy,

rich


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's a long way for me to go for a roast - I don't even like roast unless its a plate of rare topside with a well done end bit and crispy, mustard coated potatoes... :lol:
> 
> You guys have a damn good time and be sure to post up the damaging photos...
> 
> ...


Rich you nutter, your South East based and you are looking at events in the North West :lol: 
I reckon it is a little far for you, but you would be more than welcome on one of our get togethers......I think we are one of the most "active" regions.

Matt


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > there may be another couple of late comers here as well.
> ...


Tryin to mate, just need to pop to see the South Africans for a cheeky wheel alignment.

I have had a 3"DP, changed the track rods and lowered the back by another 20mm since I last had it done.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Am too young to remember anything before I last slept Dani. :-| [smiley=baby.gif][/quote]ani

I didnt know you was sleeping with Dani, Les.......or did i just read that wrong!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Guys

Im still here and looking forward to this. Had a busy and packed week so im looking forward to a nice drive and some stunning views and scenery. I will bring my camera 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Paul you have PM


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Paul you have PM


Replied matey, but just incase it doesnt come through...... yes of course i will bring you your Pink Speedo's back on Sunday mate.... thanks for lending them me but i didnt use them in the end

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Paul you have PM
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

p7 TTj said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Am too young to remember anything before I last slept Dani. :-| smiley=baby.gif
> ...


Now, now, Les is in safe hands afaik ,,,, and that's NOT mine :roll:


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Mark,

Only just picked up on this event late last evening.

If it is not too late we would like to join the convoy and we would both like the roast dinner.

It will be our first TT event so looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow.

Weather up here today is dire so hopefully better tomorrow. Shades and suntan cream not required :lol:

Cheers

Tom & Sue


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Paul you have PM
> ...


You git what have you done they were white. :x

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

HARK are you OK to meet at Telford serves we will need to leave there at 8:OO AM sharp ?

DAZ


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

mark 
can you add 2 more for roast dinners m8 
as meself an missus asdaman will be joinin you all, seein as we,ve had to cancell eygpt trip this week.
ta m8.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow... more than 20 cars now


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Wow... more than 20 cars now


So a good 15 then :roll:

DAZ :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... more than 20 cars now
> ...


Dont be so negative..... this is a North West meet, there are always 20 odd cars :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


My bad i was jugging it by Mids standards. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hehee  :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Pre warning... it might be 19 cars I am full of Man Flu and I am wrapped up warm on the sofa at the moment cause I feel rough... hope I will be ok in the morning...


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Does that tractor not drive itself!! :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Pre warning... it might be 19 cars I am full of Man Flu and I am wrapped up warm on the sofa at the moment cause I feel rough... hope I will be ok in the morning...


Your car does have heaters you know!! :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Lemsip sorts the men from the boys. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Pre warning... it might be 19 cars I am full of Man Flu and I am wrapped up warm on the sofa at the moment cause I feel rough... hope I will be ok in the morning...


get to bed early !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, I've been looking forward to this all week but I've been really busy work wise, couple of quick questions not having been on a meet before, firstly due to work and weather I've not had time to clean the car, will I be the one at the back of the photos, head bowed in shame with the only minging car and secondly, rough ball park figure, what time to people expect to be home by?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi mrgoodcat

My car is filthy, and maybe others have cleaned theirs, but by the time we get there.... i rekon everyones will be dirty in some way.

In terms of time, im unsure as it depends when we leave, but im hoping personally 5-6pm hopefully

Paul


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Paul, 5-6 pm is good for me


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mrgoodcat said:


> Thanks Paul, 5-6 pm is good for me


If it ends up being later than that, i cant see it being much later


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

I cleaned mine today, for what its worth! :roll:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Must admit Ive given mine a quick clean....not sure why :?

Just hoping we dont get the weather forecast.

Should have had my new grille from stundies (caractere replica) fitted to the car for tomorrow but unfortunately didnt make it in the post in time [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Going for the full mesh look and i had also bought an original lower centre mesh to replace both my QS grilles.

Should be on for the next meet / cruise whenever that is.

Anyway really looking forward to the cruise tomorrow so see you all then

Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Now hear this.
> The 2 of you who wanted to meet up at the Beehive pub in Horwich and go on from there. I will be there at 7-40am Sunday morning. I will be picking Sue up at 8-30am just 2 mins off the motorway before going onto the Queensferry meeting place. Let me know ASAP if you still wish to meet up at the Beehive.


This still Happening les?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, kids are well and truly dumped with my ma so looks like we will be there.

Only thing is my printer has bitten the dust - would someone be a superstar and print me off one of those "get into welshvillage free vouchers"?

Thank


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

You got my PM les saying im going straight to Queensferry.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ha ha ,, washed and hoovered the car between rain showers,, dont know why as it is going to be bogin in half an hour in the morning, least the inside will stay clean !!!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Wished I had done mine now!! oh well will have to put up with it looking grubby


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Pre warning... it might be 19 cars I am full of Man Flu and I am wrapped up warm on the sofa at the moment cause I feel rough... hope I will be ok in the morning...


Well, I had woman flu for 5!!!!! weeks all in all. I did start feeling better after 4 weeks though :roll: 
[that is just ment as a small encouragement of course :twisted: ]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Now hear this.
> ...


 Marks meeting me at the Beehive but not Jon.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> You got my PM les saying im going straight to Queensferry.


 Yep got it Jon and I did reply mate.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Am too young to remember anything before I last slept Dani. :-| [smiley=baby.gif]


ani

I didnt know you was sleeping with Dani, Les.......or did i just read that wrong!!! [/quote]

Well I sleep not sure what Dani does :roll:

BTW for some reason I've not been getting email notifications of new posts on here ...... is it trying to tell me something :x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 Ermmmm whatever do you mean Dani


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes anybody who fancies it just turn up, but we are leaving at 9.30 prompt so don't be late. And don't forget to print off your vouchers for Portmerion - I've already run out 2 cartiridges printing off the route guides so you're on your own with the rest.

See you in the morning.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > p7 TTj said:
> ...


Honi soit quit mal-i pense


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

mrgoodcat said:


> Hi, I've been looking forward to this all week but I've been really busy work wise, couple of quick questions not having been on a meet before, firstly due to work and weather I've not had time to clean the car, will I be the one at the back of the photos, head bowed in shame with the only minging car and secondly, rough ball park figure, what time to people expect to be home by?


don't worry about it m8, not washed mine for over 3 weeks


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Ok, kids are well and truly dumped with my ma so looks like we will be there.
> 
> Only thing is my printer has bitten the dust - would someone be a superstar and print me off one of those "get into welshvillage free vouchers"?
> 
> Thank


sorted 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have a good cruise you guys. Will catch you on the next one.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> mrgoodcat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I've been looking forward to this all week but I've been really busy work wise, couple of quick questions not having been on a meet before, firstly due to work and weather I've not had time to clean the car, will I be the one at the back of the photos, head bowed in shame with the only minging car and secondly, rough ball park figure, what time to people expect to be home by?
> ...


and it will still be the cleanest one there!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys just got in from night out and i had forgotten about the vouchers and can not print one off. Would some one be so kind to print me one please.
See you all in the morning.

DAZ


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Now, now, Les is in safe hands afaik ,,,, and that's NOT mine :roll:


 Ermmmm whatever do you mean Dani [/quote]
Honi soit quit mal-i pense[/quote]

No shame here Dani you should know that :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

morning e body,, just leaving Kidderminster in 10 mins,,, can someone plz print me one of those vouchers please,, ta ,, Roddy


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hope you all have a great day 

oh and roddy, please talk slowly so they can understand you! :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Enjoy your day guys/gals - gutted i can't be there as i'm off to work this morning. See you at the Sandpiper next.
 :wink: Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sonatina said:


> Enjoy your day guys/gals - gutted i can't be there as i'm off to work this morning. See you at the Sandpiper next.
> :wink: Mark


Oi ya git, i thought you were still coming 

Im leaving soon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope you are all having a good day... I am wrapped up warm with me lemsip think of ya'll


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your day guys/gals - gutted i can't be there as i'm off to work this morning. See you at the Sandpiper next.
> ...


Sorry Paul I had to do a stint of ovvies in work this morning - i should have pm'ed you to mention it. Gutted. Will deffo be at the Sandpiper though and hope you'll have a surprise courtesy of Bedford to show me ace! :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well..... i really enjoyed myself today

Thanks very much to Mark for organising a great meet and cruise, the printed off instructions with routes and stop offs did the trick. Weather wasnt too bad, at least it didnt belt it down while we were outside anyhow  

Thanks again for organising Mark, and it was nice to see you all again, and also see a few newbies along for the day...... hopefully you 1st timers will come along to some future meets

Cheers

Paul / Redscouse


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks everyone, nice to put some faces to usernames


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys, today, my first meet, brilliant, Mark what an excellent route, looking forward to your next one :wink:

I felt slightly inferior with my 180bhp, have to see if I can get some more power or mod the exhaust and keep everyone guessing  Tony, thanks for interrogating my ECU.

Regards to all

Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Great day all.. can't wait to see all the pics... (if anyone got pics with my car on (even if other cars are on also) can you e-mail them to me please? addy is [email protected] that may also be usefull for you mark :wink: :wink: not a problem with the ecu... must admit thats a very clean scan for someone who hasn't had a vagcom scan before... i'm used to picking up lots of old faults so that was a refreshing change 

Brilliant day all round... even the weather didn't stop the enjoyment.. fantastic roads !!! big thanks to Mark D for sorting this out... Great event matey !!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

as for the rest of ya !!! see ya on the next one hopefully !!


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Sue and I have had a brilliant day! Even if the WHITE tractor struggled to keep up with the leading group at times :lol:

Thanks Mark for a very well organised day out. It was our first but wont be the last thats for sure.

Thanks to everyone who made us welcome.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great routes Mark and very well organised. Well done.

ps - only just got in in the last 30min.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> ps - only just got in in the last 30min.


Time to stick a tartan rug on the parcel shelf Matt... :wink:


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

congratulations in order mark for a great day.
superbly organised with 1'st class routes.
had a brill time all round.
john.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Great day all credit to Marks top class research and pre-planning. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Pace notes were spot on and helped keep things together.

Good food, nice scenery (it was wizzing by at times though) and great company.

Looking forward to the next North West run.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes would just like to second that.

Many thanks Mark again, great day and cant wait till the next cruise when we all get together again.

Jon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. I trust you all got home okay and didn't get lost on the last leg.

Of course it's the people who come along to the meets that make them worthwhile, so thanks to everyone who came along.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Great routes Mark and very well organised. Well done.
> 
> ps - only just got in in the last 30min.


 :lol: :lol:

I lost you and Daz as soon as we left the bloody castle :lol: :lol: Not had much luck today with following people

Still got home miles before you though LMAO i was home for just after 5pm, mainly down to some fast tractor driving 

Paul


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Great routes Mark and very well organised. Well done.
> ...


Was that the direct route plowing through the grass fields then! 

Oh and thanks for constantly reminding me I have a quiet beep! :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Great routes Mark and very well organised. Well done.
> ...


Drive home was pap. Torrential rain, sat on single lane roads behind masses of slow moving cars in front. Was knackered and bored out my head. Daz's brake lights stopped working halfway which made following him interesting, especially after driving for 3hrs without a break.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Guys 
Really enjoyed today despite the lovely weather :roll: Another successful NW outing!!

Well done to Mark for choosing some really good roads for us, there were some seriously good sections for a bit of foot down fun. The route planner guide was also excellent and very much appreciated by me and my co pilot.
Wouldn't mind doing that route again actually in the summer with some dry roads.

Matt


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyway its piccy time


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

And then


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well guys what a day i had today, the meet ...fantastic top quality driving roads..the QS definitely got her legs stretched today and performed admirable got some video and pics , will post when i have time.....

on the way home (sorry tony and mark that i had to stop to pick up my phone call ) i had a phone call from the hospital .. my mum had passed away and they had been trying to contact me.... my mum loved the QS and would have never stopped me attending any TT meet just because she passed away....that is how she was

so for you mum , i have lost a friend, an enemy , and a sole mate.... LOVE now and always syd & linda


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> on the way home (sorry tony and mark that i had to stop to pick up my phone call ) i had a phone call from the hospital .. my mum had passed away and they had been trying to contact me.... my mum loved the QS and would have never stopped me attending any TT meet just because she passed away....that is how she was
> 
> so for you mum , i have lost a friend, an enemy , and a sole mate.... LOVE now and always syd & linda


Oh Syd what terrible news, Gayle's thoughts and my thoughts are with you and linda...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya Syd,
Bit of a PM sent.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> so for you mum , i have lost a friend, an enemy , and a sole mate.... LOVE now and always syd & linda


Really sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> well guys what a day i had today, the meet ...fantastic top quality driving roads..the QS definitely got her legs stretched today and performed admirable got some video and pics , will post when i have time.....
> 
> on the way home (sorry tony and mark that i had to stop to pick up my phone call ) i had a phone call from the hospital .. my mum had passed away and they had been trying to contact me.... my mum loved the QS and would have never stopped me attending any TT meet just because she passed away....that is how she was
> 
> so for you mum , i have lost a friend, an enemy , and a sole mate.... LOVE now and always syd & linda


That is terrible news Syd  No person can ever take the place or replace a mum as she was the first person in our lives we ever knew :? 
May she now rest in well earned peace.

Dani :-*


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Syd, Realy sorry to hear of your loss, TTT family's thoughts go out to you and yours.

Sounds like you all had fun today, hope to be cruising again with you all in the New Year.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a brilliant day! Thank you Mark for organising and making such well written and informative route notes! There were some cracking roads and despite being a little damp on the ground I notice nobody's enthusiasm was dampened. Thanks also to the Portmeirion staff who allowed us special access to the village for some excellent photo opportunities. A special thanks to Dani for co-driving and being an absoluTTe photographer for the day. Here are just a few of Dani's pictures for now....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Syd. Our thoughts are with you.

Matt and Rachel.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> well guys what a day i had today, the meet ...fantastic top quality driving roads..the QS definitely got her legs stretched today and performed admirable got some video and pics , will post when i have time.....
> 
> on the way home (sorry tony and mark that i had to stop to pick up my phone call ) i had a phone call from the hospital .. my mum had passed away and they had been trying to contact me.... my mum loved the QS and would have never stopped me attending any TT meet just because she passed away....that is how she was
> 
> so for you mum , i have lost a friend, an enemy , and a sole mate.... LOVE now and always syd & linda


Sorry to hear about your Mum Syd. I lost both my parents recently too. Although you know it's gong to happen eventually it's still a shock when it does. You can't help but miss them and despite the sadness of the moment the longer time passes the more you remember the happy times you had together.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Syd,

Only just logged back on this morning and seen your sad news and loss.

My thoughts are definately with you and your family, and if I can do anything, please get in touch mate.

Speak soon
Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks all for your kind words and support, it was not a good last 6 months for my mum , but she is now at rest

on a lighter note  pic time
















http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ ... =slideshow


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Very sorry to hear your sad news, Syd.

Some more pictures of the day.

First stop at Ruthin. The little boys playing a football match in the field opposite stopped their game to take a look.










Parking up for our lunch stop.










Portmeirion. Can you believe this place is in North Wales?










Our final stop at Caernarfon Castle.


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Syd,

Sorry to hear you bad news, lost my mum recently and it hits you hard even when you know they are ill.

On a lighter note your photographs and videos are fantastic. So glad I had the photo oportunity with your superb QS.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about your loss Syd mate, take care mate and you have plenty of friends on here if you need anything.

As for the photos and videos they are brill, i know there are more to come aswell 

Paul


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Big """THANKS """" Mark , an excellent day :lol: :lol: :lol: 
sincere condolences to Big Sid, what a sad day for you mate ( meet excepted ) i ,and i assume many of us, know how you are feeling today,.   
back to meet,,, yes a great day with some good peeps, and as said, nice to put faces to names,,,well thought out with sensible stops and good scenery,,,, great , great roads enouraged some " spirited " ( !!  ) driving ,,, i for one did not mind the rain, it helped kept the speeds down a bit !!! ( the guy with the " 180 " has nothing to be ashamed of , he kept on my tail for long enough !!! ),,, and the A5, on the way home, especially out of Carnaefron and down by Bangor before it got dark ,was brilliant,,a top road for sure, clearing the slower traffic was neccessary constant work .   . tho as sitting in traffic on a road like that would have been such a waste !!!,, was back in Kidderminster by 6.15,, a long day but extreemly enjoyable.... and MD you were not that far behind, that was you turning left at those lights ?,, you must have been " working " a bit !!!!!
again great meeting all the names,, Les +Sue( not such a bad lad after all !!!  ) Big Syd, Hark nd Daz ( thanks for the tow up ) Steve ,Ard3 etc, Mark H, John H, Tony rgby, Steve, and of course every body else,, well done MD..
PS,, some array of top class cars,,


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just home here. Sue and me stopped off at Betsy-co-ed for a pint and to stretch our legs before continuing onto Chester where we stayed the night in a hotel. One full tank of fuel spent and just over 300 miles covered all told.  
Thanks to Mark excellent route planning and day. Good to meet you all new friends and old and even Roddy :wink: Made my hand outs at my cruisers look a bit amateurish.  I will post some my pic's up later.

Syd, So sorry to hear about your mum and its good to hear she would appreciate you having a good time and her not wishing her untimely death not spoiling it esp as you didn't find out till after.

Now a little bird tells me Jon aka P7TTJ is arranging the next one but hasn't said just where to yet :wink: Think it will be new year though or maybe between Christmas and New Year hey Jon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes Roddy, that was me. Decided to deviate off the planned route on the A5 and cut back through Ruthin to get home. There was a bit more traffic on the last leg but then the over-takes present challenges which are enjoyable in their own right. Just a shame we got stretched out leaving Caernarfon and lost the convoy for that last stretch.

See you on the next one.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> Yes Roddy, that was me. Decided to deviate off the planed route on the A5 and cut back through Ruthin to get home. There was a bit more traffic on the last leg but then the over-takes present challenges which are enjoyable in their own right. Just a shame we got stretched out leaving Caernarfon and lost the convoy for that last stretch.
> 
> See you on the next one.


We must have missed you turning off but pulled off later and stopped for something to eat at the Wheatshief Inn in Betws Yn Rhos - fab food


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Syd, I've never met you, but everyone else I know who has met you says you're one of the nicer guys on the forum and you've always been pleasant in any posts involving me.

So I just wanted to say that I can understand completely how you might be feeling after the sad loss of your mother. I lost mine 4 years ago in January and it's true what they say - you always miss what you can't have more. I probably realise more now, than I ever did when she was alive, just how much of an influence she was on me. My father and I have never got on and my Mum gave me my love of music, design, photography and motor sport. She was also into 2-seat sports cars having owned a couple of MGs and Triumphs in her time so I reckon she'd have loved my TT Roadster too... 

Hope things sort out soon for you mate. I hope we can meet up one day... 8)

cheers

rich

PS Mark, apologies for hijacking your thread. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought i was well down the list for organising the next one, since it was June when I did the RR day @ Awesome.

Im sure there are other NW members just itching to have a go at this organising lark and really wouldnt want to deprive any of them the oppurtunity first! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> I thought i was well down the list for organising the next one, since it was June when I did the RR day @ Awesome.
> 
> Im sure there are other NW members just itching to have a go at this organising lark and really wouldnt want to deprive any of them the oppurtunity first! :lol:


 Awesome wasnt a cruise Jon :? .... yesterday..... now that WAS a cruise. I did 300 miles plus in total


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Ha Ha, must admit yesterday was really good.

I did 280 miles and all that from a 3/4 tank of petrol driving fast!!!


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

p7 TTj said:


> Ha Ha, must admit yesterday was really good.
> 
> I did 280 miles and all that from a 3/4 tank of petrol driving fast!!!


Nice one.

I used a quarter tank, but then I was driving a tractor 

Tractors rule ok!!

:lol: :lol:

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

H20TGP said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha, must admit yesterday was really good.
> ...


I used between a quarter and a half of the tank and i did just under 300 miles, woop woop  

MASSEY FERGIE!!!!!!!!

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some of my Pic's.
Much joy.








Arrived for lunch.








The Italian village. No sign of number 6 though :? 


































































A ship that will never sail.








An admiral who will never put to see ( Horatio Nelson 1758 to 1805 ) Rather out of place here. 








Last stop (for most) before home.









Evening time on the bridge at Betsy-co-ed, the river is very swollen and moving with some force.


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

very sorry to hear about your mum syd m8. just a line to let you know both myself and jean are thinking of you and linda at this very sad time.
john.


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

trying to download slideshow pics of wales cruise. hope this link works guys.
http://s781.photobucket.com/albums/yy91 ... 996521.pbw


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Syd I'm so sorry to here about your mum even at my age i know what its like to loses a parent.I lost my dad 2 years a go to the big C thinking of you mate.

Big thanks the Mark for sorting all this out and to every one for coming i had an excellent day grate fun.My TOMTOM sent me and Matt back past that caravan in the river  was a bit of a slow ride home as we got stuck in traffic :evil: But all in all a very good day out thanks to all of you. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i tell you what....  when the NW organise a cruse, it does not pull any punches 8) 8) 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a mountain bike race at Betsy-co-ed, very nice there indeed and what a cruise just a few cars


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> I used between a quarter and a half of the tank and i did just under 300 miles, woop woop
> 
> Paul


Did about 320 mile and a full tank. Filled it before I left and then again when I got home. £60ish quid each time.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> I had a mountain bike race at Betsy-co-ed, very nice there indeed and what a cruise just a few cars


funny thing that,,, all day yesterday ( between judging braking distances, and getting my heart back out of my mouth ,ok , its a change from my foot,, before " Les " says it !!!! :wink: ) i kept thinking ,, what great mtb country,, i will have to go back some day and take my bike,,,,, any excuse to do that A5 again !!!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

funny thing that,,, all day yesterday ( between judging braking distances, and getting my heart back out of my mouth ,ok , its a change from my foot,, before " Les " says it !!!! :wink: ) i kept thinking ,, what great mtb country,, i will have to go back some day and take my bike,,,,, any excuse to do that A5 again !!!!   [/quote]

So you liked the roads then Rod nice to of met you and sorry we lost you mate.

DAZ


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes " Daz " the roads were great. as was the crowd, it was a real pleasure to get a good blast with such fun people,,real funny watching in the mirror as, think it was , Tony rgby and others !!, warming their tyres !!! when ever Mark slowed us down to a respectable speed !!! and btw , i though you car was the doggies, outside and inside !! all those strategically positioned screens, so 8) 8) 8) ,,, i took the A5 home, sticking close to MD as i didnt want to get lost,, in reality i think a convoy in all that traffic was ano no, unless at 35 mph, and that would be a real waste !!!! thanks again for pm and tow up there, great day
ps 350 + miles and 65 / 70 quid !!!! money well spent,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

nice to see that even a NW run can attract TTs from other regions..


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news Syd, my thoughts are with you.

DIS reckoned 29mpg average, I reckon about 26 average, so not too bad considering the pace at times.

Headed back the A55 way as it was getting dark and I was getting tired.

Until an R8 appeared behind. He was gunning it and clearing the way, so decided to have another mini-cruise. If you know what I mean.  :wink:

He let it rasp through some of the tunnels, I had my windows down following him closely. What a lovely bark they have.

Got home for 17:30 though.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> nice to see that even a NW run can attract TTs from other regions..


BTW..... i knew you wouldnt let a tractor do you...... you have too much self pride :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

stevecollier said:


> nice to see that even a NW run can attract TTs from other regions..


Hi Steve sorry just didn't get a chance to say hi i did see you were also enjoying the roads. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> Until an R8 appeared behind. He was gunning it and clearing the way, so decided to have another mini-cruise. If you know what I mean.  :wink:
> 
> He let it rasp through some of the tunnels, I had my windows down following him closely. What a lovely bark they have.
> 
> Got home for 17:30 though.


Yeah the guy in the R8 came past me but I decided not to gun it and show him up :roll: I think it was the same guy who was getting into his car with some bird when we set off from Caernarfon. They stood and watch us all go past , did anybody else spot them eyeballing us?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Yes and then everyone past was on the radios R8 R8 R8 R8 NICE R8 :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> Yes and then everyone past was on the radios R8 R8 R8 R8 NICE R8 :lol:


Na you jesy cos the 4 thats four I gave out were all given back to me before we left there :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I had some too mate there were a lot of us that had them.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> I had some too mate there were a lot of us that had them.


You don't say :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I was using it all day :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Was only think that kept me sane on the 3 hr drive home. Was seriously loosing the will to live.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Was only think that kept me sane on the 3 hr drive home. Was seriously loosing the will to live.


it did suck


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> I was using it all day :roll:


I don't doubt it for one moment but I think you will find that by the time we set off for home not "all" had radios or had them switched on. :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

les said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > I was using it all day :roll:
> ...


Not sure iff this is going round in circles, but several people (me not included) did mention the R8 over the radio. :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

les said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > I was using it all day :roll:
> ...


I must of dreamt it you winding me up you sod [smiley=argue.gif]

DAZ :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes i saw the R8, but there was no bird, i must have been a few minutes ahead, wish he had come up behind me !!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey I've though of a good caption for this one.... "Hark and Daz - cool as ice cream" - what do you think - has a certain ring to it?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hey I've though of a good caption for this one.... "Hark and Daz - cool as ice cream" - what do you think - has a certain ring to it?


Nice picture :wink: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

It is a nice picture....... where are all the others Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> It is a nice picture....... where are all the others Dani?


They are all with John. We've uploaded them onto his computer yesterday but he wants to keep them under cover for absoluTTe22


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > It is a nice picture....... where are all the others Dani?
> ...


Well that's only slightly true :wink: - more like it was late last night so I limited it to a few and then I suddenly noticed Syd's post and didn't feel like posting any more :? . Shal I post some more then? Which ones? Busy with A21 at the moment though. I must say that some of the pictures others have posted are excellent too


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I only asked as i feel a bit left out :-|

I cannot see my car in anyones pics so far on this thread


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> I only asked as i feel a bit left out :-|
> 
> I cannot see my car in anyones pics so far on this thread


It's cos of the smoke?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I only asked as i feel a bit left out :-|
> ...


and a Mk2 ya leper :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here you go Paul - sorry it's not a close up.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Here you go Paul - sorry it's not a close up.


You forgot that all important one in front of the "no parking" sign


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Not a brilliant photo but you do seem to have been left out of other peoples shots fellow tractor boy!!! :lol:

I can't complain as ours seems to have featured in a number of posts...........must be beginners luck!!










Cheers

Tom


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

what about mine, i know its a poor example but ive only seen 1 pic of TT AUDE [ T24 UDE ]

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

A Big thanx to Mark for organising such a brill day, those roads where brilliant and deffo got the old girl working.

Sorry to here of your loss Syd, mine and cheryls thoughts are with you.

I will post some pics up when I get the chance.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> A Big thanx to Mark for organising such a brill day, those roads where brilliant and deffo got the old girl working.
> 
> Sorry to here of your loss Syd, mine and cheryls thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


 Mark. Cheryl was always a hard working girl mate :roll:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > A Big thanx to Mark for organising such a brill day, those roads where brilliant and deffo got the old girl working.
> ...


True!!True!! :lol:


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> what about mine, i know its a poor example but ive only seen 1 pic of TT AUDE [ T24 UDE ]
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


Sorry, not great.










8)










MK2 Sandwich.










One of mine


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ahhh, Mr goodcat

That was you on the last leg to Caernarfon - we ended up switching the lead in our mini convoy 3 times before we got to the castle  
Sorry we never got a chance to chat, maybe catch you at the next meet.

Matt


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Matt, Yes, I was lost, all my navigators fault you understand  What a great stretch of road wasn't it


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's interesting to see who enjoyed which stretch of road the most. I tried to put in something for everyone.

My favourite bit is that stretch from Bala to Trawsfynydd (the first bit of the stage before lunch), because it is a road you can really have a go at and with beautiful scenery. However, admitedly, at legal road speeds it's not particularly demanding. I've done it on a police advanced driving course at over 100mph and like that it was sensational, but at 60mph I can see how it isn't especially involving.

The leg after lunch - the trip from Beddgelert and hill-climb up and over the Llanberis pass - I included to give a stretch with a lot of turns and gear changes and the like. Now that was more challenging and demanding as a drive and we were lucky not to encounter much traffic on the way up. Very nice! However, I think I enjoyed the descent back down more. Great to see the line of cars stretched out below and everyone making their over-takes of that red Rover. The shattered caravan in the river was a real bonus!

It seems the trick to organising a good cruise is knowing some decent roads. I was familiar with these because of my trips to my parent's house, and I think I could perhaps find a few more to give some variety on another trip. But hopefully someone else knows another part of the country within striking distance equally well. We've done the Lakes. How about Cheshire? Or Derbyshire? Must be some good roads there. Who is familiar with those?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> It's interesting to see who enjoyed which stretch of road the most. I tried to put in something for everyone.
> 
> My favourite bit is that stretch from Bala to Trawsfynydd (the first bit of the stage before lunch), because it is a road you can really have a go at and with beautiful scenery. However, admitedly, at legal road speeds it's not particularly demanding. I've done it on a police advanced driving course at over 100mph and like that it was sensational, but at 60mph I can see how it isn't especially involving.
> 
> ...


Mark the road from Slaidburn to Higher Bentham on one my cruise Forest/Trough of Bowland which is not long after Dunsop Bridge takes some beating and all enjoyed that blast just ask anybody who was on it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

surely i am not the only one who enjoyed the A5 back home, admitedly , being in the convoy on the other stretches added a further fun factor, and i certainly enjoyed ALL the sections but the A5 for me, despite the addition of the " moving chicanes ", i think stands out, but yes they were all great, and i can asure you, coming from ( " bonnie " ) Scotland i am well used to great roads,,,, ps.. i never saw the caravan !!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

i didnt enjoy any of the twisty bits, new tyres the day before and also think i need to get my bushes checked. I drive a normal car mon to fri and on the wrong side of the road c/w steering wheel as im in Holland working. I couldnt see any of the countryside or caravans as i was holding on for dear life and had to check my pants once or twice as i was constantly braking into corners [ 2wd ] instead of closing my eyes and going for it.. for the 4wd haldex blue effect.
The straights i could cope with and managed to claw my way past a couple of slower boys but it never lasts and hey ho, heres another corner to deal with. I managed to lock my wheels a couple of times but i promise not to drive like a tw.. again
Managed to have a little blast with Redscouse on the way back, his car is fast and would give us all a run for our money but i think at the top end his power tails off before mine so i can smile as the gap grows.
steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> How about Cheshire? Or Derbyshire? Must be some good roads there. Who is familiar with those?


I am Mark. I know the roads up there like the back of my hand and some are good for over a ton. Not that I would ever do speeds like that of course :roll: So a cruise around the Pennines in the new year is imminent.
And if I can't get the suspension of A3DFU sorted by then I am sure that my trusted friend, John, will be only too happy to lead the cruise.
Watch this space


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > How about Cheshire? Or Derbyshire? Must be some good roads there. Who is familiar with those?
> ...


a iz a watchin..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


u za watchin  8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Ja passt er auf und wird reagieren, wenn er mehr Dani kennt.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

u za watchin  8)[/quote]

aye am ur ,!!.. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Er passt bestimmt auf =====> und ich auch :roll:



roddy said:


> u za watchin  8)


aye am ur ,!!.. :wink:[/quote]
yue iz me? :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> Hey I've though of a good caption for this one.... "Hark and Daz - cool as ice cream" - what do you think - has a certain ring to it?


Brilliant John :lol: :lol:

DAZ 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I only asked as i feel a bit left out :-|
> ...


LMAO :lol:

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> u za watchin  8)
> 
> aye am ur ,!!.. :wink:


ye ar i :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > u za watchin  8)
> ...


g'on yersel hen,,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


tweet -tweet :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well one of the best parts of the tour for me was when me and CHADTT was on a mission to catch up with the convoy ... trust me....you had to be there


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> well one of the best parts of the tour for me was when me and CHADTT was on a mission to catch up with the convoy ... trust me....you had to be there


  For me too Syd (thanks for the pint).

Couple of moments of thinking on my toes as how to join up with the main bunch, but my trusty Satnav is the biggest asset.

Could'nt help thinking about your paintwork getting chipped by 'me' as we were rocketing around. [smiley=bomb.gif]

As you said it is a shame I cannot do the Italian run.

Great to see you both there though.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

roddy said:


> surely i am not the only one who enjoyed the A5 back home, admitedly , being in the convoy on the other stretches added a further fun factor, and i certainly enjoyed ALL the sections but the A5 for me, despite the addition of the " moving chicanes ", i think stands out, but yes they were all great, and i can asure you, coming from ( " bonnie " ) Scotland i am well used to great roads,,,, ps.. i never saw the caravan !!!!


 Yes they are difficult to see aren't they, those huge white things with windows. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We are about to design the article for the next issue of the magazine. If anyone has any good high resolution pictures from this cruise could you please email them to me at editor @ ttoc.co.uk - mention your neame and forum ID so we can accredit you.

Thanks,
John
editor @ ttoc.co.uk


----------

